# Hcg



## TexasCreed (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyone know the conversion or rate for hcg??  As in, i believe their in ius like 4000 ius.  So how the hell do u figure that in ml/cc??


----------



## dugie82 (Mar 16, 2005)

i *think* once you mix 5ml of BA with HCG it comes out to a certain consistancy. Bump for a better response..


----------



## dugie82 (Mar 16, 2005)

Here's some instructions a mod gave me for mixing 5000iu's HCG..

First, purchase one sterile vial and one vial of bateriostatic water. Mix 10 ml (cc) bateriostatic water with the HCG powder. This results in concentration of 500 IUs per ml (cc). After, place the mixed solution into the sterile vial and keep refrigerated. This will last for approximately 30 days.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Mar 20, 2005)

dugie82 said:
			
		

> Here's some instructions a mod gave me for mixing 5000iu's HCG..
> 
> First, purchase one sterile vial and one vial of bateriostatic water. Mix 10 ml (cc) bateriostatic water with the HCG powder. This results in concentration of 500 IUs per ml (cc). After, place the mixed solution into the sterile vial and keep refrigerated. This will last for approximately 30 days.




Could one of the vets verify that this is the correct way to mix HCG.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 20, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Could one of the vets verify that this is the correct way to mix HCG.


yes you can mix it like that fi those are the kind of hcg kits you have.  the more water you add the more diluted the hcg will be so your injections will have a higher volume to inject. to find out the exact dosing of hcg with regards to how much each line on a slin pin is worth,  take the total iu's of the hcg powder, divide it by the amonut of water used to reconstitute it, then divide that number by the amount of lines on your slin pin(asuming you are using slin pins that hold 1cc of fluid).  this will tell you how much each line on the pin = iu iu's of hcg  see example:

5000iu kit divided by 10ml of water= 500iu per ml divided by 100 lines on slin pin=5iu per line


----------



## TexasCreed (Mar 20, 2005)

question where is everyone injecting the hcg?  simple but important question?


----------



## TexasCreed (Mar 20, 2005)

Found this, and it helped me alot:  and medical websites and other forums say outer hip with a 22 or 23 gauge


HCG Substance: 
Trade Names: 
A.PL. 5000 LU., 10000 I.U., 20000 LU. amp.; Wyeth-Ayerst U.S, 
Biogonadyl 500 1-U., 2000 I.U. amp.; Biomed PL 
C.G. (o.c.) 10000 I.U. amp.; Sig U.S. 
Choragon 1500 I.U., 5000 I.U. amp.; Ferring G 
Chorex 5000 I.U., 10000 1.U. amp.; Hyrex U.S. 
Chorigon (o.c.) 10000 I.U. amp.; Dunhall U.S. 
Chorion-Plus (o.co.) 10000 I.U. amp.; Pharmex U.S. 
Choron 10 1000 LU-, 10,000 1-U. amp. Forest U.S. 
Corgonject (o.c.) 5000 I.U. amp.; Mayrand U.S. 
Follutein (o.c.) 10000 I.U. amp.; Squibb Mark 
Gestyl 1000 I.U. amp.; Organon BG 
Glukor (o.c.) 10000 I.U. amp.; Hyrex U.S. 
Gonadotraphon 500 I.U.' 1000 I.U. 5000 LU. amp.; Paines+Byrne GB 
Gonadotrafon LH 125 I.U., 250 1.U., 1000 I.U. amp.; Amsa I 
Gonadotrafon LH 2000 I.U., 5000 I.U., amp.; Amsa I 
G. chor. "Endo" 500 I.U., 1500 I.U., 5000 LU. amp.; Organon FR 
Gonadotropyl 5000 I.U. amp.; Roussel Mexico 
Gonic (o.c.) 1000 I.U. amp.; Hauck U.S. 
Gonic 1000 I.U. amp.; Roberts U.S. 
Harvatropin 10000 I.U. amp.; Harvey U.S. 
H.C.G. (o.c.) 1000 I.U., 10000 I.U. amp.; Huffman U.S. 
H.C.G. 5000 I.U., 10000 I.U. amp.; Pharmed Group U.S. 
HCG 5000 1-U., 10000 I.U. amp.; Steris U.S. 
HCG Lepori 500 I.U., 1000 I.U., 2500 I.U. amp.; Lepori ES 
Neogonadil Bruco 1000 W. amp.; Opocrin I(o.c.) 
Physex 1500 I.U., 3000 I.U., amp.; Leo DK, NO 
Physex Leo 500 I.U., 1500 1-U., 5000 I.U. amp.; Leo ES 
Praedyn 1500 I.U., 3000 I.U. amp.; Leciva CZ 
Predalon 500 I.U., 5000 I.U. amp.; Organon G 
Pregnesin 250 I.U., 500 1.U., 1000 I.U. amp.; Serono G, CZ 
Pregnesin 2500 I.U., 5000 I.U. amp.; Serono G, CZ 
Pregnyl 10000 I.U. amp.; Organon U.S. 
Pregnyl 100 I.U. amp.; Organon 1, BG 
Pregnyl 500 I.U., 1500 1.U., 5000 I.U. amp.; Organon A, B, CH, GB, BG, GR, 1, NL, PL, S, FI; YU 
Pregnyl 1500 I.U., 5000 I.U. amp.; Organon Mexico 
Primogonyl (o.c.) 250 I.U., 500 LU. amp.; Schering A 
Primogonyl 250 I.U., 500 I.U. amp.; Schering CH, G,CZ 
Primogonyl 1000 I.U., 5000 I.U. amp.; Schering G, CH, YU, CZ 
Profasi 10000 I.U. amp.; Serono CH, B, Mexico, S, Fl, GB,NO, NL 
Profasi 500 I.U. amp.; Serono CH, GB, Mexico, HU, FR 
Profasi 1000 I.U. amp.; Serono HU, NL 
Profasi 1500 I.U. amp.; Serono FR 
Profasi 2000 I.U., 5000 I.U. amp.; Serono A, B, CH, DK, HU, GB, GR, S,FR, NL, NO, Mex 
Profasi HP 5000 I.U., 10000 I.U. amp.; Serono U.S. 
Profasi HP 250 LU., 2000 1-U., 5000 LU. amp; Serono 1 
Profasi HP 500 1.U., 1000 I.U., amp; Serono I 
Profasi HP 500 1-U., 1000 1-U., 2500 1.11- amp; Serono ES 
Rochoric (o.c.) 10000 LU. amp.; Rocky-Mount. U.S. 
Veterinary: Brumegon 1000 LU. amp.; Hydro G 
Choriolutin 1500 1.U., 5000 LU; Albrecht G 
Chor.Gonadotropin 10000 I.U. Steris U.S. 
Chorulon vet. injection solution Intervet DK 
Chorvlon (o.c.) 1500 I.U. amp.; Werfft-Chemie A 
Ekluton 1500 LU., 5000 1.U.; Vemie G 
Gonadoplex vet. injection solution; Leo DK 
HCG 10000 I.U. Steris U.S. 
Ovogest 1500 In, 5000 1-U.; Hydro G 
Ovo-Gonadon 500 LU.; Alvetra G 
Prolan vet. injection solution; Bayer S 


HCG, is not an anabolic/an-drogenic steroid but a natural protein hormone which develops in the placenta of a pregnant woman. HCG is manufac-tured from the urine of pregnant women since it is excreted in un-changed form from the blood via the woman's urine, passing through the kidneys. The commercially available HCG is sold as a dry substance and can be used both in men and women. in women injectable HCG allows for ovulation since it influences the last stages of the development of the ovum, thus stimulating ovulation. In a man HCG stimulates pro-duction of androgenic hormones (testosterone). For this reason athletes use injectable HCG to increase the testosterone produc-tion. HCG is often used in combination with anabolic/androgenic steroids during or after treatment. Since the body usually needs a certain amount of time to get its testoster-one production going again, the athlete, after discontinuing ste-roid compounds, experiences a difficult transition phase which often goes hand in hand with a considerable loss in both strength and muscle mass. Administering HCG directly after steroid treat-ment helps to reduce this condition because HCG increases the testosterone production in the testes very quickly and reliably. In the event of testicular atrophy caused by mega doses and very long periods of usage, HCG also helps to quickly bring the testes back to their original condition (size). Since occasional injections of HCG during steroid intake can avoid a testicular atrophy, many athletes use HCG for two to three weeks in the middle of their steroid treatment. It is often observed that during this time the athlete makes his best progress with respect to gains in both strength and muscle mass. Those who are on the juice all year round, who might suffer psychological consequences or who would perhaps risk the breakup of a relationship because of this should consider this drawback when taking HCG in regular in-tervals. A reduced libido and spermatogenesis due to steroids, in most cases, can be successfully cured by treatment with HCG. 

Most athletes, however, use HCG at the end of a treatment in order to avoid a "crash," that is, to achieve the best possible transition into "natural training." A precondition, however, is that the steroid intake or dosage be reduced slowly and evenly before taking HCG. Although HCG causes a quick and significant increase of the endogenic plasma- testosterone level, unfortunately it is not a perfect remedy to prevent the loss of strength and mass at the end of a steroid treatment. Although HCG does stimulate endogenous testosterone production, it does not help in re-estab-lishing the normal hypothalamic/pituitary testicular axis. The hypothalamus and pituitary are still in a refractory state after prolonged steroid usage, and remain this way while HCG is being used, because the endogenous testosterone produced as a-result of the exogenous HCG represses the endogenous LH production. Once the HCG is discontinued, the athlete must still go through a re-adjustment period. This is merely delayed by the HCG use." For this reason experienced athletes often take Clomid and Clenbuterol following HCG intake or they immediately begin an-other steroid treatment. Some take HCG merely to get off the "steroids" for at least two to three weeks. 

HCG package insert states clearly that HCG "has no known effect of fat mobilization, appetite or sense of hunger, or body fat distribution." It further states, "HCG has not been demonstrated to be effective adjunctive therapy in the treatment of obesity, it does not increase fat losses beyond that resulting from caloric restriction. 6000 I.U. of HCG in a single injection resulted in elevated testosterone levels for six days after the injection. At a dosage of 1500 I.U. the pharmatestosterone level increases by 250-300% (2.5-3fold) com-pared to the initial value. The athlete should inject one HCG ampule every 5 days. Since the testosterone level remains considerably elevated for several days, it is unnecessary to inject HCG more than once every 5 days. The effective dosage for ath-letes is usually 2000-5000 I.U. per injection and should-as al-ready mentioned-be injected every 5 days. HCG should only be taken for a few weeks. If HCG is taken by male athletes over many weeks and in high dosages, it is possible that the testes will respond poorly to a later HCG intake and a release of the body's own LH. This could result in a permanent inadequate gonadal function. 

HCG can in part cause side effects similar to those of injectable testosterone. A higher testosterone production also goes hand in hand with an elevated estrogen level which could result in gynecomastia. This could manifest itself in a temporary growth of breasts or reinforce already existing breast growth in men. Farsighted athletes thus combine HCG with an antiestrogen. Male athletes also report more frequent erections and an increased sexual desire. In high doses it can cause acne vulgaris and the storing of minerals and water. The last point must especially be observed since the water retention which is possible through the use of HCG could give the muscle system a puffy and watery appear-ance. Athletes who have already increased their endogenous test-osterone level by taking Clomid and intend subsequently to take HCG could experience considerable water retention and distinct feminization symptoms (gynecomastia, tendency toward fat de-posits on the hips). This is due to the fact that high testosterone leads to a high conversion rate to estrogens. In very young ath-letes HCG, like anabolic steroids, can cause an early stunting of growth since it prematurely closes the epiphysial growth plates. Mood swings and high blood pressure can also be attributed to the intake of HCG. 

HCG's form of administration is also unusual. The substance choriongonadotropin is a white powdery freeze-dried substance which is usually used as a compress. Each package, for each HCG ampule, includes another ampule with an injection solution containing isotonic sodium chloride. This liq-uid, after both ampules have been opened in a sterile manner, is injected into the HCG ampule and mixed with the dried substance. The solution is then ready for use and should be injected intra-muscularly. If only part of the substance is injected the residual solution should be stored in the refrigerator. It is not necessary to store the unmixed HCG in the refrigerator; however, it should be kept out of light and below a temperature of 25* C.
__________________


----------



## TexasCreed (Mar 20, 2005)

some more helpful info, looking for a pic of the "upper outer hip" they talk about here:

10,000u = With the black (22g, 1 1/2in) needle, draw-up 1cc of the liquid. Insert the liquid into the powder and mix. Draw-up the 1cc of the mixture until use hear or see air entering the syringe. Replace the black needle with the blue (25g, 1 1/2in) needle. With the needle aimed at the ceiling, ?flick? the syringe then slowly push the plunger to discard the air bubbles in the syringe. You should now have 1cc of the medication mixture in the syringe. Inject this into the upper-outer hip. OR... 
5,000u = With the black (22g, 1 1/2in) needle, draw-up 2cc of the liquid. Insert the liquid into the powder and mix. Draw-up the 2cc of the mixture until you hear or see air entering the syringe. Replace the black needle with the blue (25g, 1 1/2in) needle. With the needle aimed at the ceiling, ?flick? the syringe then slowly push the plunger to discard the air and 1cc of the mixture . You should now have 1cc of the medication mixture in the syringe. Inject this into the upper-outer hip. OR... 
3,300u = With the black (22g, 1 1/2in) needle, draw-up 3cc of the liquid. Insert the liquid into the powder and mix. Draw-up the 3cc of the mixture until you hear or see air entering the syringe. Replace the black needle with the blue (25g, 1 1/2in) needle. With the needle aimed at the ceiling, ?flick? the syringe then slowly push the plunger to discard the air and 2cc of the mixture. You should now have 1cc of the medication mixture in the syringe. Inject this into the upper-outer hip.


----------



## Parker123 (Mar 20, 2005)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> question where is everyone injecting the hcg?  simple but important question?


I always inject subcu in the belly with slin pin


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Mar 20, 2005)

Great posts!  Thanks PIN and TEX.


----------



## Little Man (Nov 25, 2005)

so u should really only take it for a few weeks?


----------



## stealthmeister (Nov 25, 2005)

*SC injection of HCG*



			
				Parker123 said:
			
		

> I always inject subcu in the belly with slin pin


Yup, HCG can be injected subcutaneously and doesn't need to go into muscle, but no problem if it's given IM. I'd use it IM to get more consistent uptake by the blood.  It doesn't hurt anyways.

In a female, HCG stimulates the corpus luteum in the ovary to produce progesterone and is one of the medications used in inducing ovulation for women having difficulty getting knocked up. It is very soluble in sterile water or saline and you can dissolve 2-5000 iu even in one ml water to inject a large dose at once. If you use Pregnyl (brand name HCG), it comes with a solvent that you can draw up the HCG with.  If you want it more dilute, just add additional bacteriostatic water and can be stored for up to 30d in the fridge if drawn up and mixed in a sterile manner.

I've seen various gm to iu conversion numbers, so I wouldn't trust them. Use the iu doses as supplied.

Stealth.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 25, 2005)

*it hurts me*



			
				stealthmeister said:
			
		

> Yup, HCG can be injected subcutaneously and doesn't need to go into muscle, but no problem if it's given IM. I'd use it IM to get more consistent uptake by the blood.  It doesn't hurt anyways.Stealth.



I get more pain from HCG in my muscle than anything else I've used.  I still stick my muscles though because that just feels right to me.  I dread pushing that water solution of HCG into my shoulder or butt.  It fucking stings every time.  I heard it was due to little crystals.


----------



## Little Man (Nov 25, 2005)

i did it in my stomach and it just burned for a few minutes. but im not sure if i should be taking it 500iu every week for 10 weeks


----------



## stealthmeister (Nov 25, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> I get more pain from HCG in my muscle than anything else I've used.  I still stick my muscles though because that just feels right to me.  I dread pushing that water solution of HCG into my shoulder or butt.  It fucking stings every time.  I heard it was due to little crystals.


If you are going to use the full amp, just draw it up in 1cc of sterile saline instead of the bacteriostatic water / solution that comes with Pregnyl that has BA in it, and inject it...it's painless. I don't know if it can crystallize....it's extremely soluble in even just water.


----------

